# Giving my rats echinacea?



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

I read somewhere that giving rats echinacea can help prevent respiratory infections.
I gave some to my rats last night mixed in with apple sauce. 
They loved it lol. It was the first thing to go. 
Is it true that it can help prevent respiratory infections?

Please and thank you!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I would not count it as some miracle cure for prevention. But it does have antibacterial compounds in it. Added to an already healthy diet it is going to help. If it's the only thing in their diet that is great, it's not going to do much.

As far as studies suggest- where echinacea really shines is when someone is already on antibiotics for some infection it will help in combination upping the good results of the antibiotic. Also works well topically for minor cuts and abrasions.

Personal usage of it-If anyone is on antibiotics (animals and humans in this house) it is used. Topically for small wounds. I just ordered beeswax and will be making the salve recipe that hey fey put up on here as well-but I'm going to add echinacea to mine-maybe some calendula as well. I'm thinking again small cuts/abrassions and maybe nice for chapped lips (maybe a hint of peppermint?)

I grow it so I toss some dried flower into my rats food mix occasionally, a long with lots of other dried herbs that I use that have health benefits. Such as oregano that my dad grows a lot of. I use it in cooking and toss it in the rats food.

Personally I don't believe there is any one cure, but a lot of good practices of food and physical activity will go a long ways.


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks so much! 
They have a pretty balanced diet, I just thought this would give there little immune systems a boost, like it does for humans Lol. I know they have sensitive reparatory systems so I just wanted a little extra prevention from an infection. I'll prob give it to them once in while. They seem to like it, and it makes me feel better Lol.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If used preventatively most studies suggest you should feed up to 3 weeks on and 1 week off, though i did read one study that claimed big benefits when used full time (I'll be honest it wasn't the most scientifically sounds feeling article). i tend to use it as a back up. If I've got something stressful coming up or ones a bit of they all get some in there water. i doubt it makes a massive difference but it makes me feel useful and that in turn makes me calmer and probably helps them. i don't mind if it's a kind of placebo affect if it doesn't hurt them lol


----------



## diinytt (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes. It does make me feel loads better giving it to them. Especially since I just moved into a new house and they recently had a cage change. I know they were a bit stressed after that. 
Luckily they love their new home, I was hoping to get the CN but its just to expensive right now. So I got them the feisty ferret. So far I really like it. 
I was giving it to them once a week. But I think I will try the 3 weeks on and 1 week off thing. 
Thanks so much for the info!


----------

